# Pelagic pirate weekend squiggles to spur report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

POSTING THIS FOR MY BOAT PARTNER REGGIE WHO HAD A GREAT TRIP THIS LAST WEEKEND , WHILE I WAS DEER HUNTING



Squiggles and Spur Trip 9/29
Left the pass Friday night at sunset with my buddy Todd to head out for some sword fishing. The seas were the calmest I've seen them in a long time and the moon made it feel like daylight on the way out. 

After a 3 hour run out to the fishing grounds we get the baits in the water and everything looks good. Bait all around the boat, water is clear. After a few hours, we spot a small shark swimming around the boat and decide to move somewhere else. We pickup and run about 20 miles to deeper water, put out the baits and try it again.

Just as we fall asleep, the reel starts screaming and we're on with something big. Todd settles in for the fight and we land a huge shark 15 minutes later. After the release, we put the bait back out and get an hour of Z's. Another reel starts screaming, but snarked again. 
Right before sunrise we get bit on the deep bait and we're on with a Swordfish. Was a real treat to watch the fish jump behind the boat in the daylight. Fish measures out at 50 inches and we drop it in the box. Great way to start the day. 
We start the troll heading for the Spur and about 20 minutes in the short bait gets hammered by a wahoo. Boat that fish, about 40ish and keep moving. About 30 minutes later we get some white marlin moving through the spread, whacking some of the baits...but I don't have any Ballyhoo out or any ready to pitch, so we just keep moving. We get 4-5 strikes on the Wahoo baits but the fish keep missing the hooks. 
Get to the Spur and it has boats all over it. No weed lines anywhere to be found, except for some clumps here and there. We find a beer keg floating and it has bait all over it. Somebody must have been using it as a FAD somewhere and it broke off because you could see the ropes they ran through it to tie it to the bottom. Really irresponsible. That thing could sink someones boat, for sure. 
We load up on some hard tails and catch a couple triple tails that are too small to keep. In the process of working the keg, a decent Mahi eats a ballyhoo we left out on the long bait and starts jumping next to the boat. We reel tight and we're on. Boat that fish and put it on ice. 

East of the Spur we score another Wahoo and finish off the trip with some bottom bumping on the way in. Pick up a decent grouper and a Snapper-saurus we have to release. No worries this time around because the cooler is loaded with great eating fish. 

Great trip and the perfect boat ride. Finally got Todd out on the water and he picked the ideal weekend for sea conditions.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great report. Thanks for passing it on


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome report!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great day. Thanks for posting..


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Great time of year to be on the water! That beer keg has been out there tethered to the bottom for at least a couple months now. Only saving grace is that it is metal and lights up my radar, but for someone without a radar running at night it could def. put a ding in a boat! I wonder what the person who placed it was thinking? Mooring bouy maybe? must be anchored with something solid as it survived a hurricane!

Robert


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

There were 3 or 4 sets of those kegs before the storm. Only one left after Isaac.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Two sets left as of my last count last weekend... not sure who put them out but I for one am thankful and appreciative of their effort.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Were they placed as fads or mooring bouys for swording?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

msviking said:


> were they placed as fads or mooring bouys for swording?


both!


----------



## Regman (Jun 5, 2009)

MSViking said:


> Were they placed as fads or mooring bouys for swording?


The keg we found had broken loose. We rolled it over to see if it was tied off...but just some frayed ropes hanging.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Regman said:


> The keg we found had broken loose. We rolled it over to see if it was tied off...but just some frayed ropes hanging.


Hope you got it out of the water....


----------

